# Molly had her first intermediate class tonight



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly started intermediate training tonight and she did very well She is the most hyper dog in class the two other dogs are younger than her but not as hyped up. The instructor seemed impressed when we did a stay and then I had to go sit on my bench and she actually stayed there. I was sure she would bolt but she was a good girl. 

She is so easily distracted cause she wants to see everyone and every dog that goes by


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Good job Molly!!! She is as smart as she is cute!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yay. Well done Molly!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

she is a champ


----------

